# Students Design All-electric Airplane



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Two-person, light-sport plane that could cruise 1,000 feet high at 200 mph for more than two hours.

More...


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

If it gets certified as airworthy by the FAA this will be super cool! I am a private pilot and Avgas is much more expensive than auto gas. Small aircraft get close to 20mpg flying at 100knots, about 110mph. This is way cool!


----------

